# 1 year old Cockapoo needs a new home



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I noticed this on gumtree and he looks so sad that I thought I would post it on here incase anyone was looking for an older cockapoo.

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/1-year-cockapoo-twickenham/98080351


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's really sad,
The lady sounds really genuine. 
Hope Marley finds a home 😊


Jeanie x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh what a lovely dog - so sad - very genuine reasons but I hope he gets a forever home xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwww poor wee Marley. How can people give up on them at this age? Maggie is just getting easier now at almost 1 year. She is so much improved. Right enough they did say they had only had him for 6months so u wonder what happened in the first six. Emma x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh what a sweet dog and what a shame, I'm sure he'll get a new home no problem and hope its with lovely new owners, if in the future we ever want to get another (as not got no.1 yet!) I would like to rehome one. I would definately have been very interested if had seen an advert like this when starting our puppy hunt, have our boy sorted now though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh love the name Marley .. he looks like a gorgeous boy .. home he finds his forever home soon ..


----------

